# Day before yesterday



## FlyingBird

I know 'yarından sonra' mean 'day after tomorrow'

But how would you say 'day before yesterday'?

Maybe 'dünden önce'?

şimdiden teşekkür ederim


----------



## Esoppe

The common phrase for that is "evvelsi gün".


----------



## FlyingBird

Esoppe said:


> The common phrase for that is "evvelsi gün".


What 'evvelsi' mean?

İs there any other phrase for 'day after tomorrow' except 'yarından sonra'?


----------



## Black4blue

Firstly, the day after tomorrow is not *yarından sonra*. It's a movie name, yes, but the expression in daily life is *öbür gün*. (_Öbürsü gün_ can be also heard.)
The day before yesterday is *önceki gün, evvelsi gün, evvelki gün*.
_Evvel_ means _before_ in Arabic.


----------



## FlyingBird

Black4blue said:


> Firstly, the day after tomorrow is not *yarından sonra*. It's a movie name, yes, but the expression in daily life is *öbür gün*. (_Öbürsü gün_ can be also heard.)
> The day before yesterday is *önceki gün, evvelsi gün, evvelki gün*.
> _Evvel_ means _before_ in Arabic.


okay 'evvel' mean before.But what it mean 'evvel*si*' and 'evvel*ki*' why to put those 2 suffixes and where is difference? 
Also i know 'önce' is before but what is 'önce*ki*'?


----------



## hakancal

FlyingBird said:


> okay 'evvel' mean before.But what it mean 'evvel*si*' and 'evvel*ki*' why to put those 2 suffixes and where is difference?
> Also i know 'önce' is before but what is 'önce*ki*'?



Both suffixes work. Pick one.  There is no difference. BTW, "evvel" is a bit old Turkish. People still use it but it is getting uncommon.

"Önce" means "before" as you said, like "evvel". "2 gün önce" (before 2 days) 

But if you want to say "day before yesterday", you can't use "önce" without suffix. Otherwise you say "önce gün" and it doesn't mean anything. You need to say "önceki gün". That's the rule.

This rule is the same for "day after tomorrow". "Sonra" means "later". You have to say "sonraki gün", not "sonra gün".


----------



## ancalimon

The suffix ki roughly means "the one" in these examples. So;

dünden önceki gün : the day before yesterday.

---

I think evvel is not originally Turkic.


----------



## FlyingBird

ancalimon said:


> The suffix ki roughly means "the one" in these examples. So;
> 
> dünden önceki gün : the day before yesterday.
> 
> ---
> 
> I think evvel is not originally Turkic.


thank both

So if i understood good

Day before yesterday: *dünden önceki gün* / *evvelsi gün* / *evvelki gün*
Day after tomorrow: *öbür gün   


*is this '*dünden*' needed or just '*önceki gün*' can mean 'day before yesterday'?


----------



## Black4blue

*önceki gün* is enough.
That -ki suffix is "adjective-making ki" as I mentioned in one of your old threads.


----------

